# Port placement and style for 2-way towers



## Tempe (Jun 3, 2005)

I will use the following drivers in a 2-way tower:


Seas 27TBFC/GTV
Dayton RS225S-8

I plan to have them set up like how I have them in this subwoofertools.com layout. Would you suggest I have the port be a slot port as illustrated below, or should I do a 3" Precision Port? I plan on crossing the drivers over around 2khz.










Thanks!

T


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

honestly i dont think there will be port noise either way. i do see many more home speakers with round ports than slots. maybe its just asthetics though.


----------



## Tempe (Jun 3, 2005)

Understandably _ am the one who has to look at them for hours on end for a long time, but I would also happily welcome suggestions regarding aesthetics. I have also modeled out both ports in WinISD Pro, and the air velocity was well under control.

T_


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

Slot ports are just easier to implement in large size for lower port air speed. the same port area on a round or slot and a given length is the same tuning frequency. The slotted port has always been easier for me to do the volume calculation for displacement. Since you are looking at a 3" port, I would do that. The RS225 is not going to be moving that much air. and the port displacement will be less than using a slot port due to material thickness (or under normal circumstances).


----------



## Tempe (Jun 3, 2005)

PS love your avatar brownmoses! (shameless attempt at raising my ridiculously-low post count)


----------



## brownmoses (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks. there is just something so twisted about this guy i hadda do it. i wouldnt worry about the post count. you have over 50 now and have been a member since 05. you are not a whore...lol


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

You could also point the round port to the bottom and use legs with a platform to guide the air wave.

That could keep people and objects from messing with the port.


----------

